# Raketa quality?



## watchnerd

Can anyone comment on the quality of Raketa?

I've only seen pictures, and most models refer to the cases being made of something called 'neusilver', which sounds like a cheap alloy or something like chrome plating on a base metal that would flake off over time.

Also, how are the mechanicals?

Thanks,

watchnerd


----------



## zippofan

I love my Raketas (I have 5, both old and new). From what I understand they are NOT water resistant, but I haven't tested any :-D 

Accuracy of mine varies between -10 and +40 sec per day. For the price you can't beat it, though I certainly wouldn't compare them with O&W or Glycine. Vostok and Poljot both make 24 hour watches too, more expensive than the Raketas but still much cheaper than others.

I hope this helps!

Best regards,
Griff


----------



## watchnerd

How is the quality of the case?

From the pictures, the 'neusilver' metal looks like something less durable than stainless steel, something that might flake off. I've seen a few Raketas with what appears to be brass backs....

Thanks,

watchnerd


----------



## zippofan

watchnerd said:


> How is the quality of the case?
> 
> From the pictures, the 'neusilver' metal looks like something less durable than stainless steel, something that might flake off. I've seen a few Raketas with what appears to be brass backs....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> watchnerd


The Raketas are definitely chrome plated. I have 2 Soviet era ones from the 80's, there are no marks on the chrome. I have seen quite a few with rough chrome on the 'Bay though. I assume they are chrome plated brass, as that seems to be standard for many Soviet/Russian watches. However I do have some Russians that are stainless, just not Raketas. The folks on the Russian forum would definitely have more answers that I do, I am still somewhat of a newbie.

I love them because they are so unique and so cheap. I figure if it breaks/wears through the chrome I will buy another!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Chascomm

watchnerd said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of Raketa?
> 
> I've only seen pictures, and most models refer to the cases being made of something called 'neusilver', which sounds like a cheap alloy or something like chrome plating on a base metal that would flake off over time.
> 
> Also, how are the mechanicals?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> watchnerd


Raketa haven't made a stainless steel watch in decades (and it's been a while since they did any 20 micron gold either). The new ones have sharper edges than the older chrome-on-brass cases of the same pattern, so they probably won't wear as well as the old ones (which are quite durable), but the quality of the chrome is still way better than your average Hong Kong watch.

The Raketa movement is often overlooked campared to Poljot and Vostok, but really it is very good, and allegedly capable of higher accuracy than the equivalent Poljot (if you know how to service your own watch).

It's also the sweetest-sounding watch movement that I have ever heard


----------



## obsidian

The chrome on the (base metal) cases of soviet era watches is superior to the modern stuff. But then, everything about soviet era watches is superior to current russian watches. Nothing like the thought of a Siberian Gulag to make a watch factory manager maintain high quality control. :-D 
Modern Raketas do have a bit of a rep for flaking of the chrome, though I've never had a problem with mine. The 24 hour movements though are great. They have a solid feel, strong sound, and good accuracy compared to other Vostok and Poljot movements.
I've heard Raketa, like several other Russian brands is now using alot of chinese movements-- but I don't think this applies to their classic 24 hour watches-- I hope.


----------



## Chascomm

obsidian said:


> I've heard Raketa, like several other Russian brands is now using alot of chinese movements-- but I don't think this applies to their classic 24 hour watches-- I hope.


Don't you believe it. If it has a Chinese movement, then it is a fake or a frankenwatch. The Petrodvorets watch factory resumed limited production a few years back and only offer watches with their own 2601/2609/2623/2628 calibres, all in 19 jewel export specification.

Some confusion arises with the Dolphin 24-hour. Dolphin is a Russian-owned company sourcing their parts (or even complete watches) from China. Their first model was the 24-hour which was styled after the classic Raketa 24-hour, but powered by a Shanghai automatic (nice movement that, BTW). In spite of appearances, this watch has no connection with Raketa.


----------



## obsidian

Besides Dolphin, I was also thinking of the "Russian" brand Orion. Though I don't think they have a 24hr watch, they use mainly (or only?) chinese movements, don't they? Also, I thought I'd heard that chinese movements were turning up in some Slava watches.


----------



## zippofan

I have 2 of these Raketa 24 Hr watches, one NOS the other nearly so. The 2 of them together, plus the regimental NATO straps that they are on totalled about $80 altogether. Not only do they run well (I bought BrianS's, the other I got from a seller in the Ukraine), they are a piece of history as they are Soviet era.

I agree with Chascomm, they do sound very nice ticking away B-) 

IMHO, a Raketa is one of the best values out there |> 

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## watchnerd

Is there an easy way to tell the apparently good, USSR-era Raketas from the apparently not-quite-as-good modern versions?

Thanks, 

watchnerd


----------



## Chascomm

watchnerd said:


> Is there an easy way to tell the apparently good, USSR-era Raketas from the apparently not-quite-as-good modern versions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> watchnerd


Harder to tell, if it's not in your hand, but here goes:

The 'spiral-bevel' bezel is a post-Soviet embellishment.

White-on-black 'railway-track' dial is another new feature. In fact that dial in anything other than black-on-white.

The 1958 Antarctic Expedition commemoration dial is a bit sus at the best of times, but featured with a rotating inner bezel is definitely a new piece.

Moving away from 24-hours, the multi-year calendar in the 1992-2012 version should _not_ be marked 'made in USSR'.

Bright metallic red or green dials just don't seem right to me except on the 1970s square dials.


----------

